# Router Dowel Jig



## sdoss (Jan 24, 2010)

Hello
I know I have seen this jig and was needing the instruction for making this Jig for the router. But I have also seen this type of setup for a table saw and cant find the Jig on seach anywhere. Could anybody know were this jig plans our or a link to an picture for both of these jigs. Son was needing for the table saw jig. (I don't let him us the router)


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Hello, and welcome to the Router Forum. I wish that I could help you, but can you give us a bit more details. Also, Where are You located? Questions can be much easier to answer if we know Your location, a little. Are You wanting to cut dowels with Your Router? There are others who have much more knowledge than i do


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Steven

Rockler sales many types you may want to go to the web site and dig around I'm sure you can fine one that you can copy..
But I will ask why, you can buy dowel rod in many sizes and wood types right from the wood store..1/16" to 3" the norm..

========



woodbit one said:


> Hello
> I know I have seen this jig and was needing the instruction for making this Jig for the router. But I have also seen this type of setup for a table saw and cant find the Jig on seach anywhere. Could anybody know were this jig plans our or a link to an picture for both of these jigs. Son was needing for the table saw jig. (I don't let him us the router)


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings Steven and welcome to the router forum. Thank you for joining us.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

If you want to make dowels using the router, build the Patrick Spielman jig. It feeds in square material and out comes round dowel.


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

Welcome Steven


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Another way to do it is with a router table and a round over bit.
Make 1" dowels with a 1/2" bit. 1/2" dowels with a 1/4" bit. etc.


----------



## DerekO (Jan 20, 2010)

For me, I would just go to menards or home depot and pick up a few. But then I would go buy a pen too, and my brother-in-law spends hours turning pens. So some one out there likes to do almost any thing there is to do.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

I must have 500+ or so pens in the glass jars   in all shapes and colors and I have not used one in a long time it's almost a lost art now with cell phone and the Ipods...  I can't recall when I got a real letter in the mail ,now days they are off the computer  it's a joke in my house when someones wants a pen they always know I always have a marker/pencil in my pocket to mark wood with...


==========





DerekO said:


> For me, I would just go to menards or home depot and pick up a few. But then I would go buy a pen too, and my brother-in-law spends hours turning pens. So some one out there likes to do almost any thing there is to do.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

AxlMyk said:


> Another way to do it is with a router table and a round over bit.
> Make 1" dowels with a 1/2" bit. 1/2" dowels with a 1/4" bit. etc.


That's the way I do it if I need a short one or something. Just rip some stock down the the size I want and do it on the table. Gotta be between 1/4" and 1 1/2" or I run out of roundover bits though.


----------



## DerekO (Jan 20, 2010)

I have to look out for the young dog or my wife walking off with my pencils. My wife by accident or because She set it down some where else, the dog because she wants to destroy it like most everything else, including my blackberry a bit over a week ago.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

I have tried that but it's very,very tricky on the router table and not safe.
It's a good way to remove fingers that you don't want anymore.

==========



jschaben said:


> That's the way I do it if I need a short one or something. Just rip some stock down the the size I want and do it on the table. Gotta be between 1/4" and 1 1/2" or I run out of roundover bits though.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

"I can't recall when I got a real letter in the mail ,"

I may surprise you one day Bob, I do of course have your street address.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> I have tried that but it's very,very tricky on the router table and not safe.
> It's a good way to remove fingers that you don't want anymore.
> 
> ==========


Hmmm, The way I do it is cut the stock about 6" longer than I need and plunge in and pull out 3-4" from each end then cut my dowel from the middle. That leaves the ends square to guide against the fence... I haven't felt uncomfortable and I'm usually pretty goosey about it.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

I did about the same it was not the ends it was flex that got to me, I was making some 7/8" dowel rods and the stock would bent at the bit or to say flex.

=======



jschaben said:


> Hmmm, The way I do it is cut the stock about 6" longer than I need and plunge in and pull out 3-4" from each end then cut my dowel from the middle. That leaves the ends square to guide against the fence... I haven't felt uncomfortable and I'm usually pretty goosey about it.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> Hi John
> 
> I did about the same it was not the ends it was flex that got to me, I was making some 7/8" dowel rods and the stock would bent at the bit or to say flex.
> 
> =======


Jeepers, 7/8" dowel flexed . How long was it? I can only get a 8 to 10" dowel on my table anyway as I run out of outfeed fence for guidance so haven't tried anything very long. I usually just buy one if I need anything longer anyway. Once in awhile I'll need one a couple of inches long and that's about it.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

About 18" long after I cut off the ends, but when I need short ones less than 3" long and that are true size I use the cutters below in the drill press, see below....

After all most dowel pins are less than 3" long the norm 


==========



jschaben said:


> Jeepers, 7/8" dowel flexed . How long was it? I can only get a 8 to 10" dowel on my table anyway as I run out of outfeed fence for guidance so haven't tried anything very long. I usually just buy one if I need anything longer anyway. Once in awhile I'll need one a couple of inches long and that's about it.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

just thinking about the dowel thing, Would it work to cut about an 1 1/2 piece, and drill the dowel size hole in that square piece, then after You have shaped about a foot. Slip it over the rod just cut, and cut the dowel round another foot, slide it in again. It seems to me that it would stop the rod from flexing, and 36" dowel could be cut that way? I haven't ever cut dowel before, so i pose this as a question, Would that work?


----------



## DerekO (Jan 20, 2010)

harrysin said:


> "I can't recall when I got a real letter in the mail ,"
> 
> I may surprise you one day Bob, I do of course have your street address.


We got a Christmas letter from one of my cousins. Does that count? Of course we forgot the name of who she married so it took a bit to remember who it was who sent us this letter. Especially as I don't think my Wife has met in the 25+ years we have been together. I think the last time she braved the northlands was close to 30 years ago.


----------

